# Maumee River???



## isaiashortie

Has Anyone ever fished the Maumee River Walleye Run???


----------



## roger23

every year except the 8 years I was overseas,,,we use to fish it when they were called Lake Erie Pickerel...back in the day there only about 10 of us that fished for them,,then the word got out and the war was on,,


----------



## isaiashortie

so its really tht good???


----------



## roger23

the fishing is good,,,the crowds suck,,shoulder to shoulder,,,,and a lot of snaggers


----------



## isaiashortie

so would it be worth a 2 hour drive???


----------



## Carpman

isaiashortie, 

Just to experience it.....yes. It's not my kinda fishing so I will be trolling out front of the river next year.

Expect to be shoulder to shoulder like the others said. Tempers flair and so do the snaggers. When I say snaggers, it's a select few, most are law abiding because they enforce it with hefty fines. 

I will have multiple seats on my boat this year and plan on taking some guys out. Look me up in March.


----------



## isaiashortie

ok that sounds great but im going to try it this year its in april right???


----------



## slaughtereyez

its definately worth it when its hot and heavy... p.m me and I'll give ya some hints so you dont waste your time


----------



## Lightman

How 'shoulder to shoulder' is it really? Anyone have pics? post one!


----------



## roger23

look here,,yes they are shoulder to shoulder,,,most every day

http://www.thenaturalresource.com/walleyerun/?gclid=CInt7rLVj5ICFRE0FQodIm30_g#hotspots


----------



## roger23

a couple pictures of Ford St


----------



## isaiashortie

man i cant wait!!!


----------



## Pikedaddy

I also have about a 2 hour drive. I would suggest staying up there for a day or two. There are lots of hotels in the area and a couple of camp grounds. If you drive strait up you will have to leave at about 3 to get in your favorite spots.


----------



## Gottagofishn

For the expierence.....sure, why not. However.....The fishing quality is much better if you can get out on a boat and your chances for a big fish are better as well I believe. I would take Carpman up on his offer, a good day on the reefs will amaze you. If you want to chase some big ones you can troll up a few of those as well.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

i know the fishing is good, but i can't stand that shoulder to shoulder crap. I enjoy fishing to get away from the crowds. just my opinion


----------



## ROCKS

I_Shock_Em said:


> i know the fishing is good, but i can't stand that shoulder to shoulder crap. I enjoy fishing to get away from the crowds. just my opinion


Is the Sandusky in Fremont any better or is it shoulder to shoulder also?


----------



## Redhunter1012

ROCKS said:


> Is the Sandusky in Fremont any better or is it shoulder to shoulder also?


No, it's not better, and not even close. Fishing the warreye run is full combat fishing at it's finest. Just a few tips: Expect to lose a decent amount of lures. Expect to be a little crowded, means your usually in a decent spot. Expect to run into A-Holes. Don't keep snagged fish. A Warreye hooked from the outside of the mouth into the inside is going on my stringer. And the Maumee/Lucas county side of the river is way better in amounts of fish caught and room to fish


----------



## Gottagofishn

Just to add on to Redhunter....I have seen countless guys take dip in the icy water as well as the occaisonal jig rocketing towards your forhead after being snagged on someone on the other side of the river......Then there was the time I was really into them...within seconds I had people casting over my shoulders....It was crazy....kinda like the trout release at Antrim when the big ones are released.

Have Fun!!!


----------



## wiki21

Are there any decent spots to take a small 14ft out to avoid the shoulder to shoulder? Im from Toledo and just got a small boat this year. Never wanted to fight the crowd to fish. Not really my idea of fishing. I would take a decrease in fish for the leisure of fishing off a boat.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

wiki21 said:


> Are there any decent spots to take a small 14ft out to avoid the shoulder to shoulder? Im from Toledo and just got a small boat this year. Never wanted to fight the crowd to fish. Not really my idea of fishing. I would take a decrease in fish for the leisure of fishing off a boat.


Be careful, even when your fishing from a boat, there are some real IDIOTS out there.


----------



## Gottagofishn

You can put a boat in the river and there was a place to launch at Ft. Meggs I believe. I would be leery of a 14' boat as the current can be very strong out there and I have seen boats capsize before. I suppose that if it were a deep V it would be ok but I wouldn't try it in a flat bottom. That water wouldn't allow you to be in it long without keeping you. 
If you decide to try it there is a long current edge along the slack water that occurs in front of Ft. Meggs. I have done EXTREAMLY well there. There are many boaters that are aware of this location so you would need to get there early.
As others have stated, this is combat fishing........be prepared.


----------



## wiki21

Yea thats what i have is a deep V. I think im gonna give it a shot this year thanks guys.


----------



## Juan More Fish

14 ft boat will be fine. Just dont anchor from the rear of the boat. Unless you wanna go swimmmimg.
I take my boat up, and will never wade again!! To many rude ,non courtesy,mean PINHEADED fisherman there. If your in a boat you can pick your area. I always have room for people who wanna go. I seat 4 myself included. Always looking for people to fish the walleye and whitebass run there.Its way better then fremont.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Went up there twice, once in a canoe, once in a 14ft. jon. Current was bad. People all over you. Jigs flying into your boat, getting hung up on others anchor lines. Could see hundreds of ill mannered people in every direction. Game wardens on the bridge acting like gestopo nazi's. I guess they need to. You couldn't pay me to do it again! Only cuss words can do it justice!


----------



## spfldbassguy

7thcorpsFA said:


> Went up there twice, once in a canoe, once in a 14ft. jon. Current was bad. People all over you. Jigs flying into your boat, getting hung up on others anchor lines. Could see hundreds of ill mannered people in every direction. Game wardens on the bridge acting like gestopo nazi's. I guess they need to. You couldn't pay me to do it again! Only cuss words can do it justice!


I have a coworker that was talking to me about going up there and he talking about it almost the exact way you just did. He did say that even though it's a lil cramped it's still something that can be fun to do. I've never fished up there ever so it'd be something I'd be willing to experience atleast one time.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

spfldbassguy said:


> I have a coworker that was talking to me about going up there and he talking about it almost the exact way you just did. He did say that even though it's a lil cramped it's still something that can be fun to do. I've never fished up there ever so it'd be something I'd be willing to experience atleast one time.


 Yes it's something you need to see at least once. I even went back for a second dose. Guess it would have been better if we had caught something. Nobody was catching anything both times.


----------



## NLC25

What are the tactics most people use from a boat??


----------



## roger23

NLC25 said:


> What are the tactics most people use from a boat??


some boaters insist on anchoring in front of wading fisherman,then complaining about getting hit with lead heads,,It can get pretty nasty,,I have seen it all guys following boaters to the launch ramp to fight it out,,parking is limited at the ramps,and guys end up parking on the surrounding streets, blocking driveways ,parking in no parking zones,,a lot of tickets written daily,,I only saw 4 boats capsize last year,,and 3 or 4 tear up props,,hitting rock bars,,,


----------



## NLC25

Well I meant the parts of the river that are closer to the lake (assuming the current is not as big of an issue there).



roger23 said:


> some boaters insist on anchoring in front of wading fisherman,then complaining about getting hit with lead heads,,It can get pretty nasty,,I have seen it all guys following boaters to the launch ramp to fight it out,,parking is limited at the ramps,and guys end up parking on the surrounding streets, blocking driveways ,parking in no parking zones,,a lot of tickets written daily,,I only saw 4 boats capsize last year,,and 3 or 4 tear up props,,hitting rock bars,,,


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

NLC25 said:


> What are the tactics most people use from a boat??


99% were using 1/2 to 1oz. leadheads with twister tail grubs. People set up spots on the side of the road and sell them by the thousands. It's a real zoo man! Bought my out of state lisence at 5am from a greasy fat guy that was living in one of those tiny egg shaped trailers next to the river. You just throw them out and reel them back in near the bottom.


----------



## roger23

NLC25 said:


> Well I meant the parts of the river that are closer to the lake (assuming the current is not as big of an issue there).


vertical Jigging in Maumee Bay works, but you have to be there on the days they are on the bite,,and weather permitting ,,weather and wind is always a limiting factor,,as for the rest of the river,fishing from Perrysburg up stream is best but can really get crazy when the run is on,,,some times boats are damn near rafting off


----------



## roger23

Here is some of what you have to deal with


----------



## Carpman

The pics posted above can happen and will happen......Trolling the mouth can be very productive when the fish are running to avoid the river fiasco's. I usually wait for the reports to start coming in then start trolling. Limiting in 30 min. is not uncommon.


----------



## crg

i love the run, nothing else like it, largest migration of freshwater fish in north america


----------



## Weekender#1

Just drove over the Maumee today and with the weather the way it was it looked like it was ready to give up some fish. 4 long months.


----------



## jhiggy11

If any first timers need some help with their setup...line, rod, reel, leaders, jigs, colors, etc. I would be happy to help. Tried a couple different things when I first started going but I have found some setups that work great. Also, I fish the Maumee and Sandusky differently, but thats just me...let me now if I can help.


----------



## BFG

> A Warreye hooked from the outside of the mouth into the inside is going on my stringer. And the Maumee/Lucas county side of the river is way better in amounts of fish caught and room to fish


LOL...


I fish it only for two reasons:

1. It is close

2. I enjoy fishing down there with my friends

If I lived more than 30 minutes away there is no way in hell I would fish the warreye run. Nope...not worth the hassle in the least bit. 

Maybe we'll see less crowds when they back the limit off this year (as I suspect that they will).

Oh..and don't forget...the lake boaters all think we are snaggers, poachers, and are ruining the fishery by fishing the spawn...so you'll have to live with that if you come and fish with us.


----------



## nooffseason

7thcorpsFA said:


> 99% were using 1/2 to 1oz. leadheads with twister tail grubs. People set up spots on the side of the road and sell them by the thousands. It's a real zoo man! Bought my out of state lisence at 5am from a greasy fat guy that was living in one of those tiny egg shaped trailers next to the river. You just throw them out and reel them back in near the bottom.



You'll find most guys throwing floating jigs nowadays with 1-3 ft of leader up to an egg sinker. This keeps the jig off the bottom a little bit. Less snags! The run is a good time. If people showed a little respect out there, it would be even better. 

The thing that really gets me is if you start catching a few fish and the guys around you are not. Be prepared to have guys inching closer and closer. It's annoying, they are less than 10 feet away but cannot drift that same hole for some reason without being right on your back. The other thing that kills me is the litter. It's not your responsibility, but as you walk back to your car please pick up some of the trash that the jerkoffs left on the trails and such. I'll usually fill up my net and find a can to thow it in.


----------



## FishHunter88

As a resident of Toledo I have fished the walleye run and I look forward to it every year. The first thing that you need to pack is patience. The walleye run attracts anglers from all across the country making the river crowded. It isn't common to be fishing 10 feet from another angler. The basic set up that I use has brought me success over the past couple years. Most people use a regular jig with a head. The head can be anywhere from 1/8 oz to 1/2 oz all depending on the water depth. To view fishing reports and river levels visit the wonderful people at maumee bait and tackle they also have a website dedicated to fishing the maumee. I have also seen some anglers tie up carolina rigs as another means of set-up. If you are looking for access area I tend to use only a couple: fort meigs, orleans park, tow path all really close to one another and all minutes from side cut metro park. I believe the best exit to take to get to the route 20 bridge is exit 2 off I-475. If anyone has questions about the run or the maumee in general feel free to send me a private message...i hope this helps


----------



## roger23

A Warreye hooked from the outside of the mouth into the inside is going on my stringer. And the Maumee/Lucas county side of the river is way better in amounts of fish caught and room to fish 

I was fishing Buttonwood with a few hundred others last year ,when I left with several others ,,the Little Green men met us in the parking lot,,they stopped me an two others,they had a real nice picture of 3 of us the guy on my right had one hooked on the outside of the mouth, the fish was confiscated and the guy went to Perrysburg to pay fine I guess,,they must have taken the picture from the Island ,,it really was a good picture, they would not give me a copy,, or tell me how to get one,,,the Little Green men hiding behind us could not have taken the picture,,,I think you were out on the rock bar that day ,,those days go fast and run together,,,see you in the spring


----------



## FishHunter88

roger23 said:


> A Warreye hooked from the outside of the mouth into the inside is going on my stringer.


I would fish by the rules year in and year out I see numerous fisherman get busted for snagging... I will continue to follow the rules because citations do carry a heavy fine


----------



## Walleye007

Hooked outside the mouth into the inside of the mouth?
Wha?


----------



## anglermama

April is a good time, just don't wait too late. It is worth the drive and it is worth to stay a few nights. Like mentioned, there are some hotels in the area and a couple campgrounds that are either on or very near the river(Buttonwood Park has a city run campground, and next to that is Schroeder Farm that is a private run campground, both are rustic). I think the experience is what you make of it, and for most people it is a really good time. There are many people willing to help you out if they know you are new to the river. Don't let some of these posts fool you in to thinking there are just a bunch of a**holes down there. Don't get me wrong you will see some, but they really are few.


----------



## CoolWater

For any of the newbies to the run, or heck - a veteran that might want to learn a few interesting things - click my link. On my homepage under special features there is The Walleye Run page - overview from top to bottom with pics. It's just my own thoughts/advice about it, but I did consult the ODNR on the facts.


----------

